# Filled the rack



## Kenbo (Nov 19, 2011)

It's that time of year again. Mrs Kenbo and I went out to the lumber mill this morning and after dropping $550.00, my wood rack is full again and I have enough wood to continue my woodworking throughout the winter. I still have a ton of offcuts that I have to go through and decided what is worth keeping, but for now, I'm just glad to have my rack filled with maple, walnut and oak again.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 19, 2011)

Can't wait to see what you do with all that wood Ken. Not because of the wood, but because of what you do with it. 





.


----------



## CodyS (Nov 20, 2011)

Absolutely agree TT!!!!!


----------

